# Probleme nach/bei emerge -avuDN world[SOLVED]

## shredder01

Hallo,

ich hab in den letzten zwei Tagen Gentoo neu aufgesetzt, was auch soweit prima lief. Jetzt wollte ich aber ein emerge -avuDN world machen und dabei weigert er sich einige der Packete zu nehmen,und zwar :

```

dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05

sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4

sys-apps/coreutils-6.4

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.32.5

dev-libs/popt-1.10.7

 
```

Die Fehlermeldung beim ersten lautet :

```
Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker/Config.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8  /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 7.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 7.

Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 1.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 1.

!!!ERROR: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 failed

```

Einige der anderen Packages scheinen wohl nur deshalb nicht zu wollen weil Locale-gettext nicht erfolgreich kompiliert werden kann.

So und seit dem ich das System jetzt rebootet habe,kommt er nicht mal mehr ordentlich durch den Bootvorgang durch, sondern bricht an einer Stelle(noch bevor die Netzeinstellungen u.ä. geladen werden) ab mit der Meldung:

```
/lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh: line 11: /sbin/depscan.sh:Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

* Error running '/sbin/depscan.sh'!

* Please correct any problems above.
```

Ich bin jetzt so ziemlich ratlos, letzterer Fehler ist nämlich genau der Grund dafür weshalb ich das System neu aufsetzen wollte.

Weiß vielleicht jemand eine Lösung?

Meine emerge --info

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Portage 2.1.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r4, 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Last Sync: Fri, 12 Jan 2007 12:59:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa alsa_cards_ali5451 alsa_cards_als4000 alsa_cards_atiixp alsa_cards_atiixp-modem alsa_cards_bt87x alsa_cards_ca0106 alsa_cards_cmipci alsa_cards_emu10k1x alsa_cards_ens1370 alsa_cards_ens1371 alsa_cards_es1938 alsa_cards_es1968 alsa_cards_fm801 alsa_cards_hda-intel alsa_cards_intel8x0 alsa_cards_intel8x0m alsa_cards_maestro3 alsa_cards_trident alsa_cards_usb-audio alsa_cards_via82xx alsa_cards_via82xx-modem alsa_cards_ymfpci alsa_pcm_plugins_adpcm alsa_pcm_plugins_alaw alsa_pcm_plugins_asym alsa_pcm_plugins_copy alsa_pcm_plugins_dmix alsa_pcm_plugins_dshare alsa_pcm_plugins_dsnoop alsa_pcm_plugins_empty alsa_pcm_plugins_extplug alsa_pcm_plugins_file alsa_pcm_plugins_hooks alsa_pcm_plugins_iec958 alsa_pcm_plugins_ioplug alsa_pcm_plugins_ladspa alsa_pcm_plugins_lfloat alsa_pcm_plugins_linear alsa_pcm_plugins_meter alsa_pcm_plugins_mulaw alsa_pcm_plugins_multi alsa_pcm_plugins_null alsa_pcm_plugins_plug alsa_pcm_plugins_rate alsa_pcm_plugins_route alsa_pcm_plugins_share alsa_pcm_plugins_shm alsa_pcm_plugins_softvol apache2 berkdb bitmap-fonts build cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader dri dvd elibc_glibc fortran gdbm gpm gtk iconv input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog kde kernel_linux libg++ linguas_de mysql ncurses nls nplt nptl nptlonly opengl pam pcre perl ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_ati video_cards_fglrx video_cards_radeon video_cards_vesa xml xml2 xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by shredder01 on Fri Jan 19, 2007 12:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jesterhead

remerge mal baselayout neu, und danach etc-update nicht vergesen  :Wink: 

----------

## shredder01

Hab gerade ein emerge baselayout und anschließend ein etc-update gemacht...hat leider überhaupt nichts geändert.  :Sad: 

Hat noch jemand 'ne Idee oder hilft wiedermal nur noch System neu aufzusetzen?Last edited by shredder01 on Sun Jan 14, 2007 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jesterhead

sysvinit vielleicht noch..

----------

## tuxianer

kritisch...

so wie ich das sehe hast du 2. Optionen.

1. live cd , chrooten, und dann ein depscan.sh laufen lassen...

oder leider 2. Option wieder 2 Tage neuinstallieren,.. sry.. aber geht wohl nicht anders..

MfG

----------

## shredder01

Danke, ich glaub' ich werde dann wohl eine Neuinstallation machen,weil das bringt ja nichts wenn da jetzt schon wieder der Wurm drin ist ... Hm, hat vielleicht noch jemand eine Idee woher der Fehler beim emerge von dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 zurückzuführen sein könnte? Denn eigentlich bin ich mir keiner Schuld bewußt,irgendetwas falsch gemacht zu haben und nicht das ich dann irgendwann beim emerge world wieder daselbe Problem habe.

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe zwar auch keinen richtigen Plan,würde aber nochmal versuchen dev-lang/perl zu remergen und nochmal ein revdep-rebuild drüberlaufen lassen.

----------

## shredder01

dev-lang/perl zu emergen funktioniert,aber ich komme durch's revdep-rebuild nicht durch. Gleich beim ersten Punkt den er dabei meint emergen zu müssen bricht er mit der Fehlermeldung

```
configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

```

 ab. Das Problem hatte ich vor der Neuinstallation auch schon. Und alle Antworten auf diese Fehlermeldung, die ich durch Google gefunden hab,sagen immer 'Dir fehlt der C++-Compiler, installier ihn dir' . Aber sollte ich den nicht bei einer Gentoo-Installation nach Handbuch mit draufhaben?  :Question: 

----------

## firefly

wie ist die ausgabe von

```
emerge -pv gcc
```

?

----------

## shredder01

```
[ebuild  R  ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1-r3 USE="build fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB
```

Was ich ja auch schon überlege,ob ich vielleicht irgendein USE-Flag oder so falsch gesetzt habe. Aber ich wüßte auch nicht was.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

schonmal versucht gcc neu zu installieren?

achja /lib/cpp scheint zu keinem paket zu gehören.

----------

## shredder01

Ja, und eben gerade zur Sicherheit nochmal(könnte ja sein ...  :Wink: )

Der Fehler scheint aber garnicht mal so selten zu sein ...hab bei Google über 120 Einträge zu diesem Fehler gefunden,unter allen möglichen Linux-Versionen ... aber leider keine Lösung für mich bisher.

Vorallem auch weil solche Tipps, die das installieren von gcc von Hand(also unabhängig von emerge) beinhalten, ja nicht unbedingt zur Lösung bei mir beitragen dürften und sicher das Ganze noch mehr durcheinanderbringen würden ...

Hm und in Bezug auf "/lib/cpp" würde ich eher denken, das er unter dieser Pfadangabe bei mir auf dem Rechner was sucht .. oder ?

----------

## shredder01

Hm, ich hab jetzt ein neues stage3 draufgezogen und meine ganzen Konfigurationsdateien angepaßt. Dann hab ich auch glaeich mal nachgeschaut,ob die Sachen, die bei mir verschwunden waren(depscan.sh und libstdc++.so.6) wieder da sind, und ja waren sie in dem Moment. Habe dann wieder ein emerge -avuDN system versucht und wieder bleibt er mit der selben Fehlermeldung an dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 hängen.

```

 Can't locate ExtUtils/MakeMaker/Config.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8

 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 

/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/ExtUtils/MakeMaker.pm line 7.

 Compilation failed in require at Makefile.PL line 1. 

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at Makefile.PL line 1.

!!!ERROR: dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 failed 

```

Ich konnte bisher im Netz auch nirgends eine ähnliche Fehlermeldung finden.

Zweiter Punkt : Seit ich das emerge -avuDN system hab durchlaufen lassen ist die depscan.sh wieder verschwunden. Ich hab gerade mit equery nachgeschaut zu welchem Package die gehört und herausgefunden, das sie zum baselayout gehört und das wurde durch emerge -avuDN system schon aktualisiert. Aber warum verschwindet es durch das emergen einer neuen Version?

Die libstdc++.so.6.0.8 ist zur Zeit noch da, aber ich hab in der emerge-Liste schon gesehen das er sich eine aktuellere Version runterladen will, was aber durch den Abbruch bei Locate-gettext nopch nicht passiert ist.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tip für mich wie ich eventuell weiterkomme.

Immerhin zeigt revdep-rebuild --pretend zur Zeit noch nichts broken an, aber die libstdc++ ist ja auch noch da.

----------

## Jesterhead

depscan.sh ist jetzt glaub ich in nem anderen paket..

----------

## shredder01

Hm,aber equery belongs depscan.sh sagt folgendes :

```
[Searching for file(s) depscan.sh in *...]

sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.6 (/etc/init.d/depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh)
```

Ich hab auch mal versucht(um die Fehlermeldung bei Locate-gettext wegzubekommen) nach einem Tip im "Gentoo Romania"-Forum(nein ,die Sprache beherrsche ich leider nicht), einmal dev-lang/perl und nach einemanderen Tip dev-perl/XML-LibXML zu re-emergen. Hat aber leider auch nichts gebracht.Im Gegenteil,bei einem der 5 Pakete die er für XML-LibXML emergen will(XML-NamespaceSupport) kommt diesselbe Fehlermeldung.

Ich versteh's einfach nicht.

----------

## shredder01

Ok das Problem mit depscan.sh hab ich jetzt erstmal gelöst bekommen, und zwar mit einem re-emerge von baselayout OHNE alle USE-Flags. Das hab ich an anderer Stelle im Forum gefunden http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:8BUeu0hrSBgJ:forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3209760.html+depscan.sh&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=4 .

Komische Sache das das emergen von baselayout mit den Standardeinstellungen die depscan.sh löscht.

Bleibt noch ein Problem :Das mit der Locate-gettext.Naja wenigstens geht's voran.   :Wink: 

----------

## shredder01

So, ich hab meine Probleme gelöst bekommen. Es war gewissermaßen eigene Dummheit. Ich hab bei einer vorhergehenden Installation mal 'ne Fehlermeldung erhalten, die mich unter anderem fragte ob ich USE="build" benutze oder so ähnlich und das hat mich dann irgendwie dazu veranlaßt USE="build" global in die make.conf mit aufzunehmen. Tja und diese make.conf hab ich natürlich seitdem immer wieder in neuen Installationen verwendet.

Jetzt hab ich's rausgenommen und siehe da weder die depscan.sh, noch die libstdc++.so.6 noch die Config.pm verschwinden beim re-emergen.

----------

## nikaya

 *shredder01 wrote:*   

> Ich hab bei einer vorhergehenden Installation mal 'ne Fehlermeldung erhalten, die mich unter anderem fragte ob ich USE="build" benutze oder so ähnlich und das hat mich dann irgendwie dazu veranlaßt USE="build" global in die make.conf mit aufzunehmen. Tja und diese make.conf hab ich natürlich seitdem immer wieder in neuen Installationen verwendet.
> 
> 

 

Hehe,das kann schon verwirrend sein da die Meldung es in dem Sinne meint das Flag evtl. zu entfernen.

Aber schön dass der Fehler endlich vom Tisch ist.Viel Spass weiterhin mit Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## shredder01

Ja werd' ich haben. Und endlich trete ich nicht mehr auf der Stelle. Tja wer hätte das auch gedacht,das meine verschiedenen Fehlermeldungen und scheinbar unlösbaren Probleme alle auf eine Geschichte zurückzuführen sind.

Danke noch mal für geleistete Hilfe.

----------

